# Judas Devlin On The Road



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

When did Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns have a child? Maybe its just that picture 

Cool to see him on the road but he hasn't done much in NXT if i'm right?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This is mightily confusing. He hasn't wrestled in months, and was never anything other than a jobber when he was not injured and did appear on nxt programming. And it can't even be that the writers have something in mind and need his "look" because Corey Graves could fill the tattooed hipster vibe if need be.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Roman "Punk" Rollins.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Apparently he might be a new wyatt family member soon.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Meh, he seems to be tweeting teasing that, which makes me believe it wouldn't be in the cards. Wwe would frown heavily on that.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

He could be the wildcard in the Wyatts. The intellectual who thinks for himself unlike Harper and Rowan who seem controlled by Bray. 

Just a random thought.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^How much of his prof gimmick is legit? Any of it? If it's all a gimmick, well they could give that Wyatt Family intellectual gimmick to just anyone.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well this is also terrible. Just terrible. I guess the injuries have botched plans all to heck.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks lame as shit and his tattoos suck too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd much rather see Leo Kruger on Raw than this fuck. Those tattoos are hilariously bad.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I'd much rather see Leo Kruger on Raw than this fuck. Those tattoos are hilariously bad.


Also about 70% if them are direct ripoff from Jeff Hardy's.

WWE is wasting Kruger.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Also about 70% if them are direct ripoff from Jeff Hardy's.
> 
> WWE is wasting Kruger.


LOL, I never even noticed that! But yeah, those vines and tree looking things do look straight from Hardy. Sad.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Judas Devlin's profile has been removed from the NXT roster page. Let the speculation begin!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't want to see this SWM anywhere near the main roster.
Creepy bastard.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

So we're going to get a Seth Rollins' brother storyline?


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

He could play the hill billy creeper for the group. Kinda like the swamp people in fallout 3


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I fear he could be the devil referenced by Wyatt when he says "The Devil made me do it". Devil :: Devlin


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What is this guys connection to Big Brother (reality tv show)? Was he once on it or something? He seems to follow a lot of BB past players and was mentioned as attending the post-finale BB party in another thread around here.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

This guy, this is not my kind of guy...


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

What is the betrayal? His finisher. What kind of move is it?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

WOAT tattoos. Just cringeworthy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - We've been posting about how WWE NXT star Judas Devlin has been teasing that he will be a new member of The Wyatt Family. Devlin was backstage at Monday's RAW and is apparently in town for tonight's Survivor Series pay-per-view. He tweeted another teaser:
> 
> "Boston There is a "buzz" in the air..."
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Series_Ryback_Update.html#SVGoQGQLPgbFUwUO.99


Do you think we'll see Devlin debut tonight?


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Who the fuck is this guy? He won't be joining anyone or anything. Nobody skips NXT nowadays. NOBODY, end of story.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> Who the fuck is this guy? He won't be joining anyone or anything. Nobody skips NXT nowadays. NOBODY, end of story.


he never skipped nxt, he was on it months ago, he went against adrian neville in a handicap match with scott dawson as his tag team partner.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> he never skipped nxt, he was on it months ago, he went against adrian neville in a handicap match with scott dawson as his tag team partner.


:lol Maybe Ryback's going back to squashing jobbers in his "open challenge" and this guy is the next Barry Stevens.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fuck this idiot. I'm not usually one to judge talents without giving them a chance, but I've legitimately hated this guy ever since his profile appeared on the FCW website. I can't wait until this clown is released.


----------



## IceColdConnor (Oct 21, 2013)

x78 said:


> Fuck this idiot. I'm not usually one to judge talents without giving them a chance, but I've legitimately hated this guy ever since his profile appeared on the FCW website. I can't wait until this clown is released.


Do you have a reason to hate him though...other than his tattoos?


----------

